# Ramlin waterman restore



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

You do nice work! Looks great.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks great!! If you don't mind me asking.. what does powder coating on a trailer cost and did you have to disassemble the trailer or did they do it assembled


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

looks brand new..

what do those ramlins go for??


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man that turned out nice!

You should consider giving the Yamaha a custom black paint job and that rig will look iike it came from the Navy Seals…….


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

WOW! Mine needs an upgrade/update also and this has me thinking. Who did the work? Also, without giving specifics, what kind of cost are we talking?

Well done!


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks killer!
Call Tyler at Castaway customs, he can get this kind of work done.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> WOW!  Mine needs an upgrade/update also and this has me thinking.  Who did the work?  Also, without giving specifics, what kind of cost are we talking?
> 
> Well done!


I believe Glasser did the work per the postings on his FB page...


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi
I disassembled most of the trailer then we pulled the remaining lights at the shop, John grinded some rust and took her to his powder coater. Then we put her back together, price depends on what needs replacement, parts are not cheap, I bought them through Ram Lin in Orlando. I've spent about $1500, which was cheaper than buying a new trailer from Ram Lin. 

Net the motor is a black 2013 Suzuki 60 which I love.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks awesome!!! The finders look so shiny.   Are they new?


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes I forgot I bought new fenders. It's basically all new except jack stand and winch.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

You cant beat that for $1500. Looks brand new. Might have to look into this myself.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Net the motor is a black 2013 Suzuki 60 which I love.


You the man! Try and post a profile shot of the package…..


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I gotta ask....while this was being done, what did you do with your boat? While I would love to have this all done, I am not sure what I would do with my boat while the trailer upgrade was taking place.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I had a friend with a boat lift so I was able to use that during the rebuild. Honestly it took much longer to get done than I excepted. If I had to do it over again I would just take it to ramlin and let them do the work. That way it's all done at once and they have all the parts, and abilities to restore it within a week.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks great!   Like a new trailer.

I redid my 2000 EZ loader late last year with POR15.  So far, so good.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome pic, I have been planning this for months, I also considered the por paint. I just didn't have the time to do the whole project at the house. The Family comes first at home so I've got very little time for extra stuff.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you don't have a friend with a lift ramlin will just put your boat on another trailer while they do the work.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, that rig looks great!


----------

